# MAC Pro Beverly Hills!



## Katura (Feb 27, 2007)

Too bad I wasn't the one shopping, I wouldve spent a fortune...

But my mom was there jewelery shopping so I sent her to pick up some pro stuff

Only could get a few things...

E/s in Lime, Red brick, and Purple Haze

And Naked pigment


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Feb 27, 2007)

oooh! let us know how you like lime. i'm debating over ordering it.


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 28, 2007)

Very nice. I love Naked Piggie...it's gorgeous


----------



## thelove4tequila (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow shopping for jewerly in Beverly Hills? Big spenda's! Nice haul.


----------

